# Flipgun's Other Pig-In-Poke Give Away.



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am doing a blind give away on the Slingshot Community and thought I would do one here. I will be sending a bare frame Only! That opens this to All, Everywhere. 100 posts, I'm in and a post about it from the winner. If you are in on the other post and win? You will be bumped from this one. Ditto the other one.

"Did that make any sense?" :what:

Didn't there used to be a give away forum?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Close next Monday, my time midnight. Yeah! Waddaya from a :drinkup:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I am in


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im in


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm in Flip! Thanks for the second chance.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am in!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you . I'm in .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for joining in!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm out, because I always win and that's unfair for other forumites.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I am sooo in!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Im in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm in.. Cheers


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Please count me in


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Not getting nervous about the fine builders signing in... at all.  Nope! Nnnnot at all! :shocked:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I opted out on the other forum, but I'm in love with my small tabbed Flipgun! I'm in, please and thank you!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Pleased to see you! :wave:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Closed. Now to see who gets it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx to all for entering. 12 entries= 12 marbles. I numbered them by order of entry, dropped them in a hat and had Lady Flipgun pull one. The winner is SlingNerd. I really appreciate you all for participating. PM sent.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

!!

Many thanks! I will do my best with the prize and make a post with the result!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool giveaway and have fun pokin' your pig, SlingNerd!!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Congrats SlingNerd!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you, Flipgun!

Congratulations, Slingnerd!

Two find slingers to be sure.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Lady Luck was good to me today!

This is the second of two streamlined pecan slings Flip created and it came in this morning in a small box, wrapped in red leather.

Finish is 100%. I'm almost tempted to frame this frame and put her up somewhere instead of slapping on some bands. Just look at the curves!

I don't think the pictures do it justice.
























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I regret my decision to NOT participate. :banghead:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I was gonna hit the tracker, then I saw that you had posted. The pics are fine! I hope that it shoots well for you.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Sweet!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Both feet tip-toed in, thank you!


----------

